# Blood sprayer or Squirter



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I seem to recall some tricks in these videos that may help
YouTube- Blood FX Tutorial
YouTube- Blood Delivery Demonstration with Instructor Ralis Kahn at CMS

You may also be able to modify a pneumatic spitter assembly to suit your purpose.

As for visibility, if you backlight the blood (that is, have the light pointing through the blood and in the general direction of your patrons), it will be easier for them to see it


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Love this show, your post reminded me. You could easily modify this. It isnt a whole lot different than the post above me (sorry Mr. Chicken ), but figured i would bring your attention to these guys. Look up some of their other episodes on youtube, you wont be dissapointed, the Halloween episodes are really interesting too. Sorry bout the long windedness, here is the vid in question. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbnY_nxPdKU

If more people knew about this show, the world would be a better place!


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

About 10 years ago I did a butchers curtain with blood spraying on it, I used an alternating servo head (since recycled) and some old wipper spray pumps and a couple of blinker relays for pulsing. You can use different tubing and nozles to get the desired spray patterns.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I used the wiper pump for years and it works great if you want a squirt or spread out spray (just put a tip from a spray bottle on the end)

http://youtu.be/QYZuMnku9Cw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBA1Dx3sEKA


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Swiffer wet jet sprayer


----------



## meandnooneelse (Apr 14, 2012)

Some good ideas here. I've been looking for a way to do some on-stage blood spray effects.


----------

